# Assassin snail?



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Question: Would an assassin snail kill my shrimp and Nerite snails if I placed one in my 5.5 gallon? I kinda want one but I don't want to overload my bio load either and have them kill my critters. I have maybe 5 shrimp, a nerite snail and one betta in each of my 5.5 gallons. 

Thanks


PS: OH and will they eat my Freshwater Limpets in my tanks? I know they are harmless but it will be a good source of food for the assassin snail. lol


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I personally wouldn't risk it, I have two that kill Ramshorn snails, but I don't know if they will kill your kind of snails


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm what I could do is buy one and switch them out... though I don't know about the shrimp being harmed or not. lol


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

They shouldnt harm the shrimp, but they'll chow the nerites, hence the word assassin present in their name


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

lol you would think they would kill the shrimp as well since they DO have the name Assassin in their name. Anything that moves is dead meat. 

thanks for the advice.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have Assassins and Nerites in all of my tanks and haven't had a Nerite death yet. However, none of my Nerites are babies so that may be the reason as Assassins prey mainly on smaller snails.

They dont bother fish or other inverts and they will eat lefover food and have a very small bioload.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Oooh? Hmm so you think just having one in each of my 5.5 will be alright? I would love to get some. they are very pretty and will help maintain any critters that arrive on plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have one Assassin Snail and one Nerite in both of my 5.5 gallons. There's always a chance they could get a Nerite but it hasn't yet happened to me. But the Nerites are all at least 1".


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay! then it is settled. I am going to ask my LFS if she can order three for me. =D


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

eep! getting three assassin snails! My LFS might have them for me tomorrow. Depending on if they have some to ship. If not next Tuesday I will get them.

also would they eat Nerite snail eggs? and frozen foods I give to my bettas for snacks?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't have an affection for Nerite eggs, unfortunately. :-( They will otherwise clean up the tank.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha it's ok. I was just hoping. but I found out I have an infestation of pond snails from a petsmart plant... Phht go figure. Well food for the assassins. lol


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

So I got my Assassins placed them in one of the 5.5 gallon tank only to see how they do with one nerite snail just to make sure. rather have one snail take one for the team than three. Still sad though. I hope my Zebra girl fights through the night.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You could put the Assassins in the tank with the pond snails. Move that Nerite to another tank overnight and put her back tomorrow after the Assassins realize there are pest snails.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Maybe I will do that. and I could like add some blood worms next to them to keep them content.


----------

